# WBB OC Sat/Sun (pics) LONG



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Note: LONG

In yet another late decision to go fishing, Fishbait (FB), AtlantaKing (AK), and I (FnC) decided to go to OC. Our plan was to meet at 10pm Sat. night and leave from Rockville. FB was on FB time and was gonna be late as usual, so AK and I decided to go to the Coke to catch some spot.

We get to the Coke around 10pm and I start catching spot with a cut up sabiki and BWFB. Must have caught 4 or 5 in no time, when AK busts out the 10 foot cast net and drops the bomb on my little honey hole. He nets 1 fish, and scares the rest of em' away.  We total 6 bait size spot and decide we have cursed this place enough. We head over to the KN to see what's goin' on . . . nothing BTW, and I mean nothing. So after killing about 2 hours, FB shows up a little after midnight. Apparently he had reservations to go eat at Ricky's Rice Bowl or something  

We get to OC around 3am, and as usual, decide we want to catch crabs under the bridge. I must have about 3 slices from those stupid shells everywhere. well, after 1/2 an hour of backbreaking rock turning, we manage about 1/2 a minnow bucket.

Now needing to kill about 2 hours before the sunrise tog run, we decide to try our hand at floundering. I scoped out this neat little pocket on Google Earth and we hit it up. We used all manner of flounder rig: tandems, carolina rigs, gulp, bluefish, live spot, cut spot, and so on. We got a bunch of bite, but AK was the only one to land a keeper at 16". So with 1 flattie on ice, we headed over to Stinky Beach for the incoming tide/sunrise tog blitz.

It seemed that the all the stars were aligned, the tide, sunrise, and fresh bait. Yeah, those stars turned to shite real quick. We landed a bunch of TBs and even those were hard to come by (water temp. was too high). We each resorted to our own fishing: FB was toggin', AK was out of sight but was always pulling something up, and I was trying to get a striper to eat a live spot. Meanwhile, a bluefish blitz was happening right in front of us, so FB uses my lucky Gotcha and proceeds to lose it  
We ended up catching some croaker, blues, and a "special" fish I will mention later.

Around 10am, we headed to the bulkhead to see what was what. As we got there, the tide was just slacking and about to turn. We dropped our lines and the tog and flounder bite were on!!! AK got yet another keeper (16.5" I think) and after 20 minutes of bites, then nothing. As the warm water in the bay was moving out, the crud and temp. killed the bite. We decided to move.

We then went to the convention center and tossed some lines, but the water was way too shallow and didn't look "fishy" enough  After calling around, we heard that keepers were being caught at the Oceanic Pier. So we moved yet again and hit up the OP till 4pm. The water was movin' out so fast, even a balsac sinker wasn't holding. AK got 1 TB flounder, and that was it. Deciding we were not leaving OC without a tog, we went back to the bulkhead.

The water was starting to go slack, but was a lot dirtier than the morning. We threw all sorts of stuff, and nothing. We packed it up when the lightning came in and decided to leave. Oh, we hooked into some CN rays which were kinda fun . . . okay, not really  

Stuff we caught list:
1. Spot (BWFB)
2. Croaker (Sandfleas)
3. Bluefish (spot/gotchas)
4. TB Tog (sandfleas/crabs)
5. Flounder (all sorts of combinations - minnows, gulp, bluefish, squid, spot)
6. TB Striper (sandflea)
7. Cownose Ray (sandflea)
8. Whelk - conch/snail (precision casting)
9. Star Fish (even more precise casting)
10. **TriggerFIsh** courtesy of AK (sandflea I believe).
I think I got em' all, but I may be missing a couple.

Story of the Day:
FB is standing on these concrete slabs fishing for blues or tog or whatever (that doesn't matter).  Now mind you, these slabs are covered in red/green algae = very slippery. The slabs are also angled slightly forward, and a little left.  hehehe, this is where it gets good. He gets snagged, and trys to free his rig (he's using 65lb. braid or something like that so we all know that ain't gonna break too easy). He loses his balance, turns and slides (now facing shore) and arms go up, legs spread eagle, flying thru the air. hahahaha. He lands in the water and is totally drenched = good omen. Everytime FB accidentally gets thrown in the water, we catch fish.  This judge gives him an 8.6. The height was incredible, the arms and legs at 90 degree angles, precise. The landing a bit weak, but it was a difficult maneuver.  Sorry buddy, I had to do it . . . this made the trip!!!

Ooh, the pictures. Hope this works!!!








2 croaker, 1 whelk, 1 triggerfish, 1 plastic tray









Was Dory a Triggerfish?









Snail. Good eats.









And my favorite: a la Thomas Hengst (didn't have newspaper, sorry)  

Good fun, good friends, and lots of laughs!!! And BTW, FB and I caught fish, just not the good kind like AK.

Quote of the Trip:

"Those were a $10,000 rack . . . each"


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Boys,

Nice job there. Sounds like another marathon trip there. Glad you guys took some fish home, but it looks like sympathy fish from AK. Anyways, FB, man, I think it's time we get some korkers. As much as I want to catch fish (inevitable when you fall) I want you safe, buddy.

Anyways, sorry I couldn't help much on the phone. I just passed on the 411 as I got them. 

Glad you guys got home safely. When's dinner?

As for the quote, you guys talking about sunbathers at Stinky Beach again?


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

Excellent report. Sounds like it was a lot of fun, & you all caught some nice fish. Like Chump said, be safe out there. Sounds like I just missed bumping into you guys at the bulkhead. I was out there on Saturday afternoon/evening.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Great report - that triggerfish looks very cool!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Hippo Point Tang (Paracanthurus hepatus). AKA Regal Tang, Blue Tang, Blue Hippo Tang, Hippo Tang.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Nice granite!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

okimavich said:


> Hippo Point Tang (Paracanthurus hepatus). AKA Regal Tang, Blue Tang, Blue Hippo Tang, Hippo Tang.


What on earth are you mumbling about? J/K  Is this supposed to be the correct name for Dory or the triggerfish?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*about damn time!*

good job!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Excellent report:*

Nice story there FC!! That's a nice looking trigger. Never ate a trigger before, so please do share.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

fishbait said:


> What on earth are you mumbling about? J/K  Is this supposed to be the correct name for Dory or the triggerfish?


He asked what Dory was. Dory was modeled after a Hippo Tang which is often seen in aquariums. Triggers tend to be pretty nippy and large for your typical home tank.

I believe triggers are within a separate family.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

TunaFish said:


> Nice story there FC!! That's a nice looking trigger. Never ate a trigger before, so please do share.


I would imagine that they are similar in flavor to tog and sheepshead. They eat a lot of crustaceans.

I'm interested to see what it's teeth looked like.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

okimavich said:


> I would imagine that they are similar in flavor to tog and sheepshead. They eat a lot of crustaceans.
> 
> I'm interested to see what it's teeth looked like.


I thought Dory is a Ellen Degeneres... Okim, you sound like you are familiar with keeping fish. you have a tank?


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

fingersandclaws said:


> Story of the Day:
> FB is standing on these concrete slabs fishing for blues or tog or whatever (that doesn't matter).  Now mind you, these slabs are covered in red/green algae = very slippery. The slabs are also angled slightly forward, and a little left.  hehehe, this is where it gets good. He gets snagged, and trys to free his rig (he's using 65lb. braid or something like that so we all know that ain't gonna break too easy). He loses his balance, turns and slides (now facing shore) and arms go up, legs spread eagle, flying thru the air. hahahaha. He lands in the water and is totally drenched = good omen. Everytime FB accidentally gets thrown in the water, we catch fish.  This judge gives him an 8.6. The height was incredible, the arms and legs at 90 degree angles, precise. The landing a bit weak, but it was a difficult maneuver.  Sorry buddy, I had to do it . . . this made the trip!!!


I'm assuming the splash was a 10.0 w/ the amount of mass hit'n the water..   

Crack'n up.. great report fellas and as always AK brings home the feesh...wus up w/ that...sounds like u two still bring the stinky beach all over the DE MD shores... :--| :--|


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

SeaSalt said:


> I thought Dory is a Ellen Degeneres... Okim, you sound like you are familiar with keeping fish. you have a tank?


Funny.

The question is not if, but how many.  

I mainly keep African Cichlids.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

okimavich said:


> Funny.
> 
> The question is not if, but how many.
> 
> I mainly keep African Cichlids.


Don't forget about those 21" Pacu ... I mean Pirhana   

Nice report guys !!! I have caught TriggerFish before but we were miles offshore over a reef off of Holden Beach. Did not know they hung around the shore.

How do you clean those suckers ... my recollection was their skin was real rough and thick.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

All in all, it was a fairly interesting trip. I'm still dead tired from all the fishing over the weekend, but it's all good. 

I will have to say that for this entire trip, I only used one outfit, which is very abnormal for me. Well, to start off, I only brought two combos, a 10' St. Croix+Team Daiwa Advantage 4500, and a "Lep Stick" (BPS Muskie rod--$20!  )+Pro Gear CS 501. I normally bring at least twice the number of combos, plus backup reels and extra line. On this trip, I brought only two rods, two reels and rather little spare line. I couldn't use my St. Croix/TDA outfit because the tip was chipped and I didn't want to risk it, so I used the Lep Stick and Pro Gear all day. It's kinda weird floundering with a heavy rod and reel with 30lb line on it, but it works  :fishing: The Pro Gear performed very well, and handled casting (if you can call it that...the Lep Stick is only 6'3" long and very stiff) like a champ.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Don't underestimate the lep stick. I regularly "just miss" the boarons with it from the beach. Heck, I will outcast fishbait while standing in the #3 position on the WBB slab!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

A few more notes about the trip:

I think that Spiny Welck that AK caught, sucked in his spot, leading to a second humorous quote from FnC who called it the seafood version of "Chicken Cordon Bleu". As far as we know, there is still a piece of spot somewhere inside that shell. At least he wasn't hungry while he was hanging out in our cooler!  

To add to the "species caught" list, we also got a couple clear nose skate on spot head, real tiny black sea bass, and a bunch of toad fish. That brings us to a total of 13 different species caught!! Woo Hoo!!!

Highlights:
1) Hanging out with my buds. The ride home was full of laughs!
2) This is one of the things I love about saltwater fishing. You never know what might bite on your hook. And a day like yesterday where you catch so many different fish is just awesome!
3) Blue blitz right in front of us! BTW, I did not lose FnC's gotcha. He was itching to give it a try while I was trying to retrieve a fish that floped itself off and into the rocks. On his first cast, BAM, fish on and gotcha gone....  no more blues after that. Thanks fingers.......
4) Goofy chick in the white corrolla.


Lowlights:
1) Falling of the block. Gave myself quite the scar.








2) Still no keeper flounder.....:redface: 
3) Traffic was bad on the way home. Made even worse by the lack of navigational skills present in the car. However, here is a lesson we learned. If you see huge backups before Easton, Rt 322 bypasses some of the backup for a short distance. Also a little further ahead, Rt 622 also splits off and rejoins Rt 50. The first short cut was...... well, let's just say that the driver of the car is an idiot. The second short cut was pretty good and got us past the holdup.


For an extra 10 points, can anyone guess what condition causes these dark spots on my foot?  And, no! It is not some funky exotic disease!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Sun + untanned foot + crocs?


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

My guess, for the 10 extra points... tan line from the crocs?

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Man, that Okim jumped in right before me!! You're lucky my boss just called me on the phone and kept me busy for exactly 3 minutes.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

i want that trigger for my fish tank! 


you killed dory


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

okimavich said:


> Hippo Point Tang (Paracanthurus hepatus). AKA Regal Tang, Blue Tang, Blue Hippo Tang, Hippo Tang.


Just weird man, just weird.  As for the skin, that thing is tough and thick. Need to go find a recipe. I'll have you guys over when I cook it up . . . actually, if ya guys are free sometime, we'll have a fish fry. I have some catfish I need to eat up, so I'll call you boys!!! Dory is gonna get owned!!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

BTW, I think that's a gray triggerfish (Balistes capriscus).


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

okimavich said:


> BTW, I think that's a gray triggerfish (Balistes capriscus).


I don't like my daughter and son to hang around weird people. Your invite to the fish fry might be lost in the mail


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> I don't like my daughter and son to hang around weird people. Your invite to the fish fry might be lost in the mail


You have a son?  I guess that's why he doesn't hang around you?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

okimavich said:


> Sun + untanned foot + crocs?


Ding, ding, ding! Oki got it right. Those shoes make funny tanning spots on the top of my feet!  Chump, you got it too, but you may have just copied Oki's answer, so no points for you.

BTW, you can't see it in the pic, but that trigger fish had a lot of blue to it.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Yeah, he's in storage until he grows up and I can play with him  I'm kidding people!!!!

BTW, I forgot to mention how Fishbait totally disrespected my fishmobile: He falls in the water and gets soaking wet . . . fine. He gets in my car wet with sandy feet . . . fine. And then, he starts pulling out sandfleas from his pocket . . . WTF? The kicker, he drops most of em so they are now somewhere in my car under the seat  When the dude busted out handfuls of sandfleas from his pocket, I almost lost it   We talked about this.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

fingersandclaws said:


> Yeah, he's in storage until he grows up and I can play with him  I'm kidding people!!!!
> 
> BTW, I forgot to mention how Fishbait totally disrespected my fishmobile: He falls in the water and gets soaking wet . . . fine. He gets in my car wet with sandy feet . . . fine. And then, he starts pulling out sandfleas from his pocket . . . WTF? The kicker, he drops most of em so they are now somewhere in my car under the seat  When the dude busted out handfuls of sandfleas from his pocket, I almost lost it   We talked about this.


lol thats funny


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fingersandclaws said:


> Yeah, he's in storage until he grows up and I can play with him  I'm kidding people!!!!
> 
> BTW, I forgot to mention how Fishbait totally disrespected my fishmobile: He falls in the water and gets soaking wet . . . fine. He gets in my car wet with sandy feet . . . fine. And then, he starts pulling out sandfleas from his pocket . . . WTF? The kicker, he drops most of em so they are now somewhere in my car under the seat  When the dude busted out handfuls of sandfleas from his pocket, I almost lost it   We talked about this.


It's funny. When we were talking about requisite equipment for this trip, he very specifically said to bring a towel to sit on because there's a good chance we'd get wet and he didn't want wet folks in _his _car... Oh, and he handed me a cut-down water bottle for the purpose of "keeping sandfleas" so one wouldn't have to put them in his pockets.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> It's funny. When we were talking about requisite equipment for this trip, he very specifically said to bring a towel to sit on because there's a good chance we'd get wet and he didn't want wet folks in _his _car... Oh, and he handed me a cut-down water bottle for the purpose of "keeping sandfleas" so one wouldn't have to put them in his pockets.


Very true boys...... But if you recall, I was supposed to drive. Towel + change of clothes were in my car. Since I forgot to transfer them over to FnC's car, I tried to stay dry by standing on the blocks instead of wading out in the water like Fingers. Well, that didn't work the way I planned, because I got soaked anyway..... As for the sand fleas, what kind of maroon puts them in his pocket without some kind of container. That's just dumb. All escapees were later found and recaptured. So don't worry, your car won't stinky any more than it usually does. ..|..


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

> ..|..


I like it, very creative.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Wow guys. We talked about this and this wasn't what we talked about. Do I need to go on the next trip to officiate the two of you?


----------



## Wheresbrent (Mar 1, 2007)

Excellent report guys!! Its nice to see that you all showed those fish who is boss. :fishing:


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Wheresbrent said:


> Excellent report guys!! Its nice to see that you showed those fish who is boss. :fishing:


Yep...sure did


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

no close up of the triggerfish teeth? boo!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey Frenchie, they look like tog teeth. Didn't see the throat area to see if they got them crunchers like tog, but the front buck teeth are the same. BTW, my knife lost it's edge twice while I was trying to carve that thing. Stupid fish, gives me problems even when it's dead!!!


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I tried to unhook a triggerfish without pliers once when I was a kid. I did not make that mistake twice! 

there were a bunch of big ones swimming around the pilings at Avalon a few weeks back, but I was looking for bigger fishes!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

French said:


> I tried to unhook a triggerfish without pliers once when I was a kid. I did not make that mistake twice!
> 
> there were a bunch of big ones swimming around the pilings at Avalon a few weeks back, but I was looking for bigger fishes!


Sorry French, your lovable blues don't count as a better fish in my book. Any mocal can catch one of those. Just take a look at Cyg.  He basically fishes in water that is no deeper than my bathtub and catches them left and right. :fishing:


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fishbait said:


> Sorry French, your lovable blues don't count as a better fish in my book. Any mocal can catch one of those. Just take a look at Cyg.  He basically fishes in water that is no deeper than my bathtub and catches them left and right. :fishing:


Ok Mocal means ?
Blues and Croaker never count in my book . They fill the void when others arent ready to bite


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> Ok Mocal means ?
> Blues and Croaker never count in my book . They fill the void when others arent ready to bite


Mocal means either 'local moron' and/or 'Montgomery County moron' of which I guess I would be the former.

Well Tom ... being shorebound down here and not a lot of time to spend just fishing ... Croaker and Blues are all I have. Flounder are not prevalent in my area from shore. I should start picking up more trout soon which will be a bonus but for me blues count heavily as they are one of my favorite fish to eat. Give me 10 blues and I am a happy man ... I would prefer them bigger than 14" but I can't be that choosy. Lately I only have had 3-4 hours to fish (including travel time) so I am thankful for the fish I do get.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Mocals = Moron Locals

akin to:

Tourons = Tourist Morons

Check out the FL board . . . lots of drama . . . better than Dr. Phil.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Mocal means either 'local moron' and/or 'Montgomery County moron' of which I guess I would be the former.
> 
> Well Tom ... being shorebound down here and not a lot of time to spend just fishing ... Croaker and Blues are all I have. Flounder are not prevalent in my area from shore. I should start picking up more trout soon which will be a bonus but for me blues count heavily as they are one of my favorite fish to eat. Give me 10 blues and I am a happy man ... I would prefer them bigger than 14" but I can't be that choosy. Lately I only have had 3-4 hours to fish (including travel time) so I am thankful for the fish I do get.


We should all be thankful but this brings something else to mind.... Blues,Croaker and Trout and I assume Spot and Stripers too .... Why no flounder ?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> We should all be thankful but this brings something else to mind.... Blues,Croaker and Trout and I assume Spot and Stripers too .... Why no flounder ?


Technically I do not know why. It is real marshy around our area. Most people I know and talk to say you need to go out on a boat and go down to the Fox Islands or across to Terrapin sands to catch them. I have seen a flounder caught at the city dock but I have never caught one in the 7 years I have been there. Most people will tell you they are just not that plentiful up in our area. When I get my yak I will be able to get to more places and drift so I will definitely try out your rigs and baits.

How do you know or can tell if an area is good for flounder without fishing it? Does it need to be sandy? That is something we usually do not have a lot of.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

great report fellas....LMAO!.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Technically I do not know why. It is real marshy around our area. Most people I know and talk to say you need to go out on a boat and go down to the Fox Islands or across to Terrapin sands to catch them. I have seen a flounder caught at the city dock but I have never caught one in the 7 years I have been there. Most people will tell you they are just not that plentiful up in our area. When I get my yak I will be able to get to more places and drift so I will definitely try out your rigs and baits.
> 
> How do you know or can tell if an area is good for flounder without fishing it? Does it need to be sandy? That is something we usually do not have a lot of.


You never know and thats what fishing is about.. Just like anywhere the fish can be there one day and gone the next but if no one is trying to catch them who'll ever know. Sand ,rocks,structure,current and drop offs not to mention food (baitfish) are things to look for.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

fingersandclaws said:


> Hey Frenchie, they look like tog teeth. Didn't see the throat area to see if they got them crunchers like tog, but the front buck teeth are the same. BTW, my knife lost it's edge twice while I was trying to carve that thing. Stupid fish, gives me problems even when it's dead!!!


next time you catch a triggerfish, try cutting the skin from the face of the fish and peel the skin off.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*can't wait*

to fish with you guys again ... I have a week of vacation open the last week of Sept and plan on heading that way for a couple days ... gonna try and hook up with KMW too 

Oki ... I have one tank of Africans (3) 40 gal and my big tank (72 gal bowfront) I have a pair of veilja heterosphilius ... central american ... they hatched eggs twice 2 years ago ... lost of all the first ones and they nested again two weeks later and I ended up with selling 100 to local pet stores ... still a couple of them around ... beautiful and very rare cichlids ... and fairly docile for cichlids


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> You never know and thats what fishing is about.. Just like anywhere the fish can be there one day and gone the next but if no one is trying to catch them who'll ever know. Sand ,rocks,structure,current and drop offs not to mention food (baitfish) are things to look for.


Next time I go out I will rig up a flounder rig and try it out. I need to get out a ways to make it to productive water.

In my case since I need to get out about 100 yds to get to the channel what would you suggest:

1) 2 1/4-3/8 oz heads with gulp + a 1 oz egg sinker on the main line

2) 2 1/2 or 5/8 heads with gulp

I will need at least 1.5 oz I think to get a good cast.

thanks


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

surfchunker said:


> Oki ... I have one tank of Africans (3) 40 gal and my big tank (72 gal bowfront) I have a pair of veilja heterosphilius ... central american ... they hatched eggs twice 2 years ago ... lost of all the first ones and they nested again two weeks later and I ended up with selling 100 to local pet stores ... still a couple of them around ... beautiful and very rare cichlids ... and fairly docile for cichlids


Hahaha! That's funny.

Currently I have a 75G, 20L, 3x 30Br and a 55G up and running. I also have a 10G and 5G I use for holding minnows and a 2 1/2G Macquarium.

I also know a guy who goes down to Central and South America to go collecting. I believe he brought back some Viejas once. Nice fish.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*vieja heterspilia*

finally found a link to pics of one ... hard to find much about these Vieja ..... the last two pics are mine
http://www.cichlids.com/pictures/species/vieja_heterospila.html


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Cool!

BTW, did you know Ad Konings will be in the area this fall? He'll be speaking at a local club.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

okimavich said:


> Hahaha! That's funny.
> 
> Currently I have a 75G, 20L, 3x 30Br and a 55G up and running. I also have a 10G and 5G I use for holding minnows and a 2 1/2G Macquarium.
> 
> I also know a guy who goes down to Central and South America to go collecting. I believe he brought back some Viejas once. Nice fish.


nice... i have a 39gallon tall Eclipse setup. currently, have a lab, blue electric, clown loach, chinese algae eater.

I'm thinking about putting in a perch or blue gill or blowfish that I catch in there. Of course I will raise salinity accordingly.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*never heard of him*

One store I know still have some for sell ... was looking at them Monday ... 

I have several tanks laying around empty ... 20L, 12, and a 10 ... had a 30L and gave it away ....


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*W B B Thread*

hey I'm hijacking a WBB thread ... now that's funny I don't care who you are


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Next time I go out I will rig up a flounder rig and try it out. I need to get out a ways to make it to productive water.
> 
> In my case since I need to get out about 100 yds to get to the channel what would you suggest:
> 
> ...


OK 1.5 ounces 
1. Try just a single leadhead at 1/4 ounce and adjust weight (egg) accordingly .
2. Use a hook in place of the leadhead and use 1.5 ounce weight (egg again)

Me I would use a long leader to start and adjust also according to winds and current (twists and spins). Can you wade out far enough to loose the egg and throw tandems?


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

surfchunker said:


> hey I'm hijacking a WBB thread ... now that's funny I don't care who you are


 Congratulations. You have beaten the WBB at our own game. LOL.

Ad Konings is one of the foremost experts on East African Rift Lake Cichlids, primarily Lake Malawi. He's credited with introducing a lot of the Malawi cichlids to the hobby.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Oki, please keep me in the loop on the special engagement, if you don't mind. I used to breed African cichlids a while ago and had 5 tanks going at once (but nothing larger than a 37, which is NOT a tank to get for African cichlids). Anyways, a most disasterous flood (not caused by the fish tanks) forced me to move the tanks, and since I was in the process of moving out anyway, I put them up for adoption. A few surviving members are in my friend's big ol' 90 gallon aquarium. They don't remember me anymore though.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Next time I go out I will rig up a flounder rig and try it out. I need to get out a ways to make it to productive water.
> 
> In my case since I need to get out about 100 yds to get to the channel what would you suggest:
> 
> ...


Both of the flounder were picked up on a shorty carolina rig...thread main line through egg sinker, tie on swivel, tie on leader, tie on hook. I kept the leader short so that it'll pin the spot/minnow/whatever bait very near the bottom, but still with some room to be attractive  I like the carolina rig because it allows the line to slide, so that when a flounder hits, you can drop back a bit. :fishing:


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> OK 1.5 ounces
> 1. Try just a single leadhead at 1/4 ounce and adjust weight (egg) accordingly .
> 2. Use a hook in place of the leadhead and use 1.5 ounce weight (egg again)
> 
> Me I would use a long leader to start and adjust also according to winds and current (twists and spins). Can you wade out far enough to loose the egg and throw tandems?


Not normally ... there are others there fishing and my daughter is usually with me so I have to be where I can get to her. I will try the wading when I get the opportunity. I need to get mt yak!

Thanks Tom ... I'll try the inline egg ... who knows I might pick up more specs this way


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Sorry French, your lovable blues don't count as a better fish in my book. Any mocal can catch one of those. Just take a look at Cyg.  He basically fishes in water that is no deeper than my bathtub and catches them left and right. :fishing:


you know what kills me, I don't get invited to go catch all these baby fish. I gave Tunafish a plethora of spot for the frying pan a couple weeks back. I am dying to go try my hand at the cobia man, or Da King, but sadly, this moving business is proving difficult and costly.

Jefe, what is a plethora
Why El Guapo?
Because I would not want someone to tell me that I have a plethora, and that person not know what a plethora is!


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

Jefe: We have many beautiful pinatas for your birthday celebration, each one filled with little surprises! 

El Guapo: How many pinatas?

Jefe: Many pinatas, many! 

El Guapo: Jefe, would you say I have a plethora of pinatas?

Jefe: A what?

El Guapo: A *plethora*. 

Jefe: Oh yes, El Guapo. You have a plethora.



French said:


> Jefe, what is a plethora
> Why El Guapo?
> Because I would not want someone to tell me that I have a plethora, and that person not know what a plethora is!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I guess I am out of the loop. I don't watch movies or tv much anymore so where is that dialog from ?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Frenchy,
Didn't know you were moving. Are you leaving the area or you still gonna be around? I'm planning on going perching with Tuna on Sat, but it looks like his time frame may be a little too compressed for that far of a trip for me. I can't go out for long, but I plan on hitting some water either way this weekend. Wanna come catch some sissy fish with me?


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I guess I am out of the loop. I don't watch movies or tv much anymore so where is that dialog from ?


Three Amigos -Starred Steve Martin, Chevy Chase, & Martin Short.

I don't know why, but that quote has always stuck in my mind. I think it's the word "plethora".


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

not moving far... into Falls Church around the end of August. Initially, I was going to be across the street from AK, but it fell through because the landlord was spooked by us having a beagle mutt over 45lbs. 

There is a part of me that wants to go fish the NE wind at Avalon this weekend, but my worry is that if it kicks up past 10-15, all we can do is catch spots. They have been coming up 2 at a time for the last couple of weeks, but all the big fish are getting lost. I wonder if beer is involved.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Desperado said:


> Three Amigos -Starred Steve Martin, Chevy Chase, & Martin Short.
> 
> I don't know why, but that quote has always stuck in my mind. I think it's the word "plethora".


Infamous.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

French said:


> not moving far... into Falls Church around the end of August. Initially, I was going to be across the street from AK, but it fell through because the landlord was spooked by us having a beagle mutt over 45lbs.
> 
> There is a part of me that wants to go fish the NE wind at Avalon this weekend, but my worry is that if it kicks up past 10-15, all we can do is catch spots. They have been coming up 2 at a time for the last couple of weeks, but all the big fish are getting lost. I wonder if beer is involved.


Ehh.... It's probably for the best. You don't wanna be living too close to AK anyway!  You get lots of funny smells from that guy (not a smelly cooler, but skunk)!


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

okimavich said:


> Infamous.


Yeah, "Infamous", too!

Lucky Day: Reading telegram: "Three Amigos, Hollywood, California. You are very great. 100,000 pesos. Come to Santa Poco put on show, stop. The In-famous El Guapo." 

Dusty Bottoms: What does that mean, in-famous? 

Ned Nederlander: Oh, Dusty. In-famous is when you're MORE than famous. This man El Guapo, he's not just famous, he's IN-famous. 

Lucky Day: 100,000 pesos to perform with this El Guapo, who's probably the biggest actor to come out of Mexico! 

Dusty Bottoms: Wow, in-famous? In-famous?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fishbait said:


> You don't wanna be living too close to AK anyway!  You get lots of funny smells from that guy (not a smelly cooler, but skunk)!


Heh, you should be one to talk. Last I checked, _you _were the only person not to catch a flattie on the last trip...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> Heh, you should be one to talk. Last I checked, _you _were the only person not to catch a flattie on the last trip...


Why ya gotta bring that up? It was a fluke, I say!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Why ya gotta bring that up? It was a *fluke,* I say!


You are a very punny man Fishbait.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

fishbait said:


> It was a fluke, I say!


How would you know if it was a fluke, if you did not catch one? Those Flukes can be tricky to land when they are flopping around and what not!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

French said:


> How would you know if it was a fluke, if you did not catch one? Those Flukes can be tricky to land when they are flopping around and what not!


I'm still pissed at you for throwing back a keeper a while back . . . do you throw back your precious kings or cobia?  I'm sure all them blues go straight on ice . . . correct me if I'm wrong Mr. NC?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

No one keeps those fish, do they? Aren't they full of mercury?  opcorn:


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

AK, thank goodness for beagle mutts, huh?


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> I'm still pissed at you for throwing back a keeper a while back . . . do you throw back your precious kings or cobia?  I'm sure all them blues go straight on ice . . . correct me if I'm wrong Mr. NC?


blues = bait, so they go in the bait bucket!

French keeping and cooking fish = hospital visit!

BTW, this guy is still swiming under the "H" sign on the N side of Rt 50 Bridge

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/16inchflounderrt50bridge.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

and who says I don't love spots! It is those damn Canadian Croakers I don't like!
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/910194-R1-07-16A.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

they make good bait!
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/june22002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

NE wind at 4mph on Sunday...and my boss is out of town so I could sleep in Monday. Anyone up for a suicide run? I could use help on the gas $$$! 

At the very least, you will rack up dem spots!

Watch it Huskey.... the Doberman part of that Mutt hates hearing Daddy's name bismerched!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

French,

How many times do I gotta remind you. Try to smile when someone is taking a picture of you. The ladies dig that!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

This isn't smiling.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I was mad because that one ate my last croaker!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

French said:


> I was mad because that one ate my last croaker!


No wonder you were able to catch him...... Looks like he had been starving to death. That's the skinniest blue fish I have ever seen!


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

so, anyone want to split gas with me to go catch skinny blues, spots, and pray for cobia Sunday?


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

yep... sometimes very hungry desperate animals will resort to eating croaker 



fishbait said:


> No wonder you were able to catch him...... Looks like he had been starving to death. That's the skinniest blue fish I have ever seen!


----------

